# Mule tips ?!?!?!?



## Blackburn (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey everyone!
I just bought a registered John Mini Mule. 
Ive owned horses but never a mule, (ive always wanted a mule though :lol: ) does anyone have any tips i need to know about mules?

Ive heard "you have to treat a mule they way you should treat a horse" 
and ive heard "mules are hard to founder"

are those true? 

can you share any more tips i should know? 

Thank you


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A huge sense of humor.


----------



## Blackburn (Aug 14, 2012)

lol ive figured that, i just didnt know if theres any medical problems i should look for


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mules are awesome! I have one and he follows me everywhere and he loves attention. And he also LOVES his ears scratched.  But mules are very easy keepers and I feed mine bermuda grass instead of alfalfa because then he doesn't get so hot and in my opinion it's just better for their kidneys. But anyway, you'll love your mule they're such great animals.


----------

